

Sen. Feinstein calls Snowden's NSA leaks an 'act of treason' - bhauer
http://thehill.com/blogs/defcon-hill/policy-and-strategy/304573-sen-feinstein-snowdens-leaks-are-treason

======
waterphone
Feinstein needs to retire or be voted out of office. She's a disgrace to
America and it's time for someone better to take her seat in Congress.

------
malandrew
How could she possibly come to the conclusion that what he did violates the
Constitution? Has she even read it?

To simultaneously uphold and violate the Constitution on issues pertaining to
the 4th amendment (or any other part of it for that matter), I think you have
to be a member of one of the armed forces. He worked for the NSA as a
contractor via Booz Allen. He was not under an oath to the Commander in Chief
like Manning was. With this in mind, how could anything he has done be in
violation of the Constitution? Is there some part of the Constitution I'm
forgetting here?

------
wavefunction
Isn't there a rocking chair calling her name?

Or does her husband have even more war-profiteering to pursue?

------
jayfuerstenberg
With politicians like Feinstein who needs terrorists?

They're destroying the very foundation of America all by themselves.

